# Inside neck reamer



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

For those who arent familiar with inside neck reaming this is a dandy. This is my Forster original inside neck reamer and case trimmer. It does both operations in one process. They are a bit pricey, I paid 51.99$ for the case trimmer with no inside neck bits. The bit was 16$ for one caliber. That of course was in the early eighties. Now the case trimmer is 89.99$ and the inside neck reamer bit is 28.99$
I just un-mothballed it, it was rusty here and there and real sticky. I cleaned it with 1000 grit sandpaper sanding everything including the aluminum handle. It took all the blueing off it, and I wire brushed the knurled knob clean. I then re-blued it all except the spinning ram/handle parts. It came back almost as good as new, I also had to re-grease the case holder end internally--taking out dried grease etc.. took me awhile but it was worth it. I do however have to replace the bit (which is inserted into the spinning ram right in front of the case trimmer blades) but other than that the rest was good to go. You place the case into the holder, twist the tightener and as it tightens, align the case mouth with the inside neck reamer and just start it in then tighten the holder real tight--then turn the handle pushing the reamer all the way in the neck. The case trimmer length is set with the ram collar just to the left of the handle. You simply mic the case, decide what length you want and set the collar to stop the case trimmer accordingly. Once set its for that caliber brass only. The PURPOSE of inside neck reaming is to remove the brass flow that occurs on shouldered brass upon firing. This in turn keeps pressure points from causing the bullet to be restricted during pressure build-up as the powder is expanding. If you have problems with flyers on target rising and your barrle is cooled properly between shots then brass flow into the neck is the likely culprit. My experience has been that between 2~3 firings you will see brass shaved from the inside depending on how hot a load and brass mfgs.












View attachment 4839
View attachment 4839
View attachment 4840
View attachment 4840


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

One very important thing to remember is to use it only on fired cases and not ones that have been worked. You want the inside of the neck to be at the fired case setting. Inside turning is a lot less work than outside neck turning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Right, ream them BEFORE you size them, or your expander button will move the brass for you.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Do they make the inside reamer for Lyman case trimmers? I guess I need to look and see if it could attach somehow( threads???)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A22, pull the reamer out and put your new calipers to work on the stem of the reamer if you wouldn't mind. We'll measure the stem of our pilots. Mine measure .185


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Do they make the inside reamer for Lyman case trimmers? I guess I need to look and see if it could attach somehow( threads???)


 No they dont, I just bought a Lyman 1200 Pro Turbo tumbler--it came with a booklet covering several lyman products not just the one I bought. And in it they made note on the case trimmer with asterisks that they dont have inside neck reamers for it. I read that like 30 mins ago.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> A22, pull the reamer out and put your new calipers to work on the stem of the reamer if you wouldn't mind. We'll measure the stem of our pilots. Mine measure .185


 Mine was .184--I rechecked 3 times and verified zero as well, and the flat measured .172


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I bet it will fit.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I bet it will fit.


 1 thousandth of an inch smaller the forster bit stem is than the lyman, so yes it will fit. But the question is, are the lyman pilot stems threaded or a smooth stem like the forster? I'm presuming it is the same style which would also mean there has to be a set allen screw to tighten the bit in the lyman chuck as well right? By the way the stem is .4935 long.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will check on it sometime tomorrow.I am pretty sure the stems on the caliber pilots are smooth from what I remember when changing them. I also need to get a pilot for my .204


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Thanks guys, I will check on it sometime tomorrow.I am pretty sure the stems on the caliber pilots are smooth from what I remember when changing them. I also need to get a pilot for my .204


 PW the only place I know you can get inside neck reamers from is forster. And that means ordering direct or paying more from a gun store who will do the same and also require you to wait the same amount of time. each bit is 28.99 not counting shipping. They have a website of course.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK , Thanks for the info. Where I live I have to mail order everything almost.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> As I patiently read through the posts on this thread..... I suddenly realized.....I have frigging no idea what the heck you guys are talking about.LOL


 Inside neck reamers, but PW has a Lyman case trimmer, which doesnt have the inside reamer bits like the forster does. So we were trying to find a way to make a forster inside neck reamer bit fit a lyman case trimmer--where the pilot stem goes in the lyman.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless you have done a lot of reloading and talked with lots of people who reload and make up wildcats then it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> PW the only place I know you can get inside neck reamers from is forster. And that means ordering direct or paying more from a gun store who will do the same and also require you to wait the same amount of time. each bit is 28.99 not counting shipping. They have a website of course.


Cabelas or Midway, Natchez, Bruno I'd think at least one of them would carry them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys , I will check my Lyman today and then start searching.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/652649/forster-classic-original-power-case-trimmer-neck-reamer-224-diameter

Here they are at Midway for $19.99


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> http://www.midwayusa...er-224-diameter
> 
> Here they are at Midway for $19.99


 Thx Don, ordered me one for the .243, but they didnt have any for a replacement for my .270 is-reamer that was rusty.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Even though it's a little rusty it should still work for you. Have you tried the other reloading supply places ? They are almost always cheaper than the manufacturer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

No I havent, I had forgot about midway. Does brownells have stuff like the is-neckreamer? And who else that you frequent.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/pid=33259/subid=322/avs%7CManufacturer_1=FORSTER/prcrange=0%7C24.99/Product/FORSTER-Neck-Reamer 

This is sinclair they have the 6mm in stock $19.95

I would assume Brownells would also(brownells owns sinclair i think) also Midsouth shooters supply, Natchez.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I didnt get to check my case trimmer yet, Wifes Durangos engine light came on so of course it was first and after running all the way to Snowflake for parts and getting it running right I was to darn tired. the case trimmer is first on list in the morning.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> http://www.sinclairi...TER-Neck-Reamer
> 
> This is sinclair they have the 6mm in stock $19.95
> 
> I would assume Brownells would also(brownells owns sinclair i think) also Midsouth shooters supply, Natchez.


 Thx Don, too late this eve to order-- will wait till morning.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Well I didnt get to check my case trimmer yet, Wifes Durangos engine light came on so of course it was first and after running all the way to Snowflake for parts and getting it running right I was to darn tired. the case trimmer is first on list in the morning.


Thought you already had the case trimmer and was trying to find a way to get an inside neck reamer to fit it. I presume its a lyman you're getting right? Cause Don shot me the measurement of the pilot shaft on the lyman pilot--which is 1 thousandth bigger than the forster inside neck reamer shaft. Which should almost be like a glove fit--but it also means you need to order the bit/s that you need from online. Hey Don--it is a lyman pilot stem for their case trimmer you measured right?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Antlerz, I do already have the case trimmer it and all my reloading equipment are at my cabinet shop. I didnt go there today.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Antlerz, I do already have the case trimmer it and all my reloading equipment are at my cabinet shop. I didnt go there today.


 Oh ok, I didnt see the word "check" or rather comprehend what it meant the way you said it. I'm not familiar with the lyman, Im hoping they have an allen style screw OR a screw in general that tightens against the pilot shaft. If so you're in business with the forster bits as they have a flat spot coped on one side of the stem,for a set screw to sit against and tighten.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the pilots must be fairly standard, I have a Hornady and the pilot stem is the same size. No flat spot but it does use a set screw to hold it in place.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I think the pilots must be fairly standard, I have a Hornady and the pilot stem is the same size. No flat spot but it does use a set screw to hold it in place.


 Ok kind of like doors in a way, beneficial for the mfgs to have a standard for such, that way it benefits all as far as interchangability goes.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well guys checked my Lyman case trimmer and the pilots shaft is .140 and .360 long so it wont fit.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok PW, Don I found out has a Hornady trimmer which was almost the perfect fit. Guess a Forster trimmer might be a good fathers day gift early!! Along with what bits you need. Heres a site Don referred me to, they sell the Inside neck reamers etc..http://www.sinclairi...h=case_trimmers


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll run that one by the wife, but I know what she will say. You're not my father.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I'll run that one by the wife, but I know what she will say. You're not my father.


 Sounds like you didnt get her anything for mothers day


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yes I did!! but she's funny that way. I'm not her father but I am the father of her sons. So I have to buy . I quit trying to figure out how shes thinks long ago. LOL


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Oh yes I did!! but she's funny that way. I'm not her father but I am the father of her sons. So I have to buy . I quit trying to figure out how shes thinks long ago. LOL


 Its only like 69$ at that site--20$ cheaper than from forster themselves. And the bit is 19.99 vs 28.99 at forsters. Just sayin and anyway you just spent half of that on 2 calls--I read your other post you rascal! So that was apx half of the cost right there. There isnt a comeback on this one LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Oh yes I did!! but she's funny that way. I'm not her father but I am the father of her sons. So I have to buy . I quit trying to figure out how shes thinks long ago. LOL


LOL I'm not gonna ask how many years it took for you to figure that out Ed...Mostly because I don't want to answer the same question.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, before I go and buy a new case trimmer . What is the diff. in the outside ones like rcbs and the ones you guys have. I know the rcbs states to even out the thickness of the case neck and you do it after you size. Don stated to use the inside before sizing. What other reasons are there for, then making the thickness uniform?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have a reamer ! The outside trimmer can be used after sizing. I don't know of any benefit to using one or the other, except for the inside trimms length and reams in one process. Some of the outside trimmers may do the same thing. If using an inside you'll have to ream it before sizing or your expander ball will expand the neck to the same dimension as the reamer and you won't remove jack, you'll just push a big fat neck wall farther out and cause a tightness in your bolt operation.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The problem is from brass flow caused by the explosive hot gasses entering the tighter neck and causing that brass flow (however small) to be deposited in the neck-more so right where the neck starts vs at the case mouth. If it goes unchecked, when you seat your bullet it gets held tighter because there is a smaller neck inside. You then start to see bullets climb on paper due to increased chamber pressure. This happens between the second and third reload as indicated for me by brass shavings coming out at those particular intervals when reloading. Thats why I like the forster, it trims the case length--and if there happens to be an excess of brass in the neck it gets it as well--if not then no shavings come out. Before I had it, my rifle on occasion would start randomly throw one high--but not all just the particular ones that had the "problem". I learned about it through the guy who got me into reloading proper. Afterwards I NEVER had flyers unless I did something shooting wise--and generally you know when you yank one or touch one off improperly. So it was never a question of did it work--it did, but did I do my part when I made the shot.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used the outside neck reamers and found to work rather poorly and are very time consuming. I vote for the inside neck reamer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, thanks guys. Sounds like inside would be better do to Anterz22 explanation.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Ok, thanks guys. Sounds like inside would be better do to Anterz22 explanation.


 I forgot to mention the the outside neck turners/trimmers wouldnt be able to trim, if the INSIDE didnt have the brass flow; causing the then inserted bullet to expand the brass outward where it appears the outside is bigger or to be the problem. Its all originating from the inside dimensions going askew and the result is a domino effect. So IMO inside trimming is more precise because all the pressure points/high spots are shaved out--vs leaving them in place, and shaving a more concentric outside (if you outside turn)--for a lesser benefit (because the inside is still having highspots/flow) . The outside was already round from the factories perfectly round forms/dies. Any abnormalities in new and fired brass, can then only be in and/or originating from the inside. Hope I'm not getting to technical , but I wanted to be thorough and understandable at the same time.


----------

